# Best size of Critter Keeper?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I am planning on getting a critter keeper to have on hand for rescues/quarentine. I was wondering what the best size would be. Our Petsmart sells Critter "Totes" which I believe are the same thing, but I'm having difficulty choosing between Medium, Large, or X-Large. What do you guys think? Oh and does anyone know how many gallons they are? Thanks bunches!


----------



## Jooleeah (Feb 20, 2010)

Id stay away from extra large,
mine cracked because the water was too heavy :|


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

For Lee's Critter Keepers - 

The X-large holds 6.5 to 7 gallons (I have a few of them....two of them have been holding that much water for almost a month with no problem and the third one cracked before I even had a chance to put water in it... I think it was from the way the seller packed it.)

Large: volume is _12" x 7" x 9"_ = 756 cubic inches = ~3.27 U.S. gallons

Medium: volume is _11.75" x 7.75" x 8"_ = 728.5 cubic inches = ~3.15 U.S. gallons


Interesting that the Medium and Large are almost the same size. 

I think Medium is a good size for a quarantine tank.


----------



## RandomFish (Jun 16, 2010)

Omg I just noticedy our avatar....I've never seen a white VT before...he is gorgeous!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think mine is the medium one. It holds 2.5 gallons.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks! The exact answer I was looking for  It's a good thing to hear from your experiences, and to not spend the extra bucks for a large when the medium is almost the same size!

RandomFish: Thanks. I'm not really sure what color he is haha. I thought he was yellow when I bought him but turns out to be more white but also blue when the light hits him... not sure on the proper term for his color, but thanks!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

my X-large critter keeper just cracked during a water change, I agree it can't handle the water weight

I also have the large-3 gallon and it is great, the 1.5s are great too but too small for long term housing IMO


----------

